# Bellus RTA by Youde



## Sir Vape

The Bellus RTA by Youde is now in stock and looking at release worldwide it looks like South Africa is one of the first as well 







*This RTA is being called the perfect combination of dripper and rebuildable tank. If you are looking for that, this is for you.

The Bellus RTA is a SUS304 material atomizer that sports an easy-to-use build deck and a nicely sized 5mL capacity. In addition to having a large capacity and simple build deck, the Bellus glass tank is also compatible with the Goblin Mini RTA.

Youde Bellus RTA is the newest rebuildable atomizer from the superstar engineering team at Youde. At 45mm tall with a 5ml capacity, it is a rebuildable tank built with user feedback integrated into it. It will not accept any pre-built coils. This atomizer has a whopping 16 x 1,2mm air inlets on each side, for a total of 32. The top-fill system prevents a mess when filling up. The innovative deck allows air inlets to get as close to your coil as possible, beneficially affecting airflow in the chamber.


Youde Bellus RTA Features Include:

45mm tall
Built by Youde, creators of the Zephyrus, Goliath and Goblin
Fluted chimney and drip tip for turbine effect
5ml Capacity 
Dual deck with single plug adapter 
Pyrex tank section
Full stainless steel construction
Unique airflow system
16 air inlets on each side for a total of 32 holes


What you get:

1x Bellus RTA body
1x Replace pyrex glass tuble
1x Single coil adapter plug
1x insulation silicon sleeve
1x Red silicon adapter 
4x Black o-rings
1× silicon o-rings for drip tip
2× Red silicon seal ring
2× Cross round head screws
1× Japanese Cotton

Get yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/bellus-rta-by-youde*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1

Got mine today & it's absolutely fantastic. Best tank I've used to date, great flavour, well machined. Double thumbsup!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer

I concur, AMAZING RTA!
Loads of airflow over the coils, delicious flavor delivery, and yes, NO leaking. Left it on its side over night, and did the 'in my backpack tumbling around' test this morning on my way to work, and it passed with flying colors.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Noddy

@Redeemer what do you say, Bellus or Cthulhu V2?


----------



## Redeemer

Noddy said:


> @Redeemer what do you say, Bellus or Cthulhu V2?



Having both... BELLUS, hands down Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Noddy

Thanks @Redeemer , thats why I asked. I havent even touched or seen my Cthulhu V2, and I regret buying it.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Redeemer

Noddy said:


> Thanks @Redeemer , that's why I asked. I haven't even touched or seen my Cthulhu V2, and I regret buying it.


@Noddy the Cthulhu V2 is a great tank, in its own right, and can easily compete with the Goblins, Billow and other modern RTA's out there 
Many of them do suffer from poor QC, which will apparently be addressed with the launch of the Black Cthulhu V2.


----------



## Noddy

Thanks. I'm definitely going to use the Cthulhu. Hopefully I got a good one. Also have a Goblin mini in the mail. I will only start diy now, and maybe shouldn't have picked a Cthulhu for a beginners tank. Im sure when I get it right, all regrets will dissapear into a thick vape cloud...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

The deck is super easy to build on, using my tried and trusted Ninja Bowtie Wicking technique, it wicks like a charm 





And you can see the coil perfectly lighned up with the air draw slot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314

Is it possible to work on the deck of the Bellus without having to empty the tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1

KB_314 said:


> Is it possible to work on the deck of the Bellus without having to empty the tank?



Yes.


----------



## BigGuy

@KB_314 yes it is and its a nice deck to work on as well.


----------



## basedtom

Do you sell the replacement tanks by themselves? I unfortunately managed to break both of my tanks and I'm dying to buy a new one.


----------



## Keyaam

basedtom said:


> Do you sell the replacement tanks by themselves? I unfortunately managed to break both of my tanks and I'm dying to buy a new one.


If im not mistaken the goblin minis glass is the same. I know complexchaos stocks the different coloured glass for the gonlin mini.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

I've broken one of mine as well. havent seen anyone selling replacement glass's


----------



## Andre

Goliath V2. Goblin Mini and Bellus all use the same glass tank as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

